# forsberg21's HT Gear



## forsberg21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Samsung LCD 46A650~Pioneer Elite SC-05~Panasonic BD-30
Polk CS10 Center~Polk T90e Fronts
Klipsch S3 Bipole Surrounds~Polk M30 Rear Surrounds
SVS PC12-NSD Sub~Polk PSW10 Sub
Buttkicker BK-LFE Kit w/Amp~Cyron HT1502 Media Light System
Harmony 880~Bell'O FP4850HG 50" TV Stand 
DirectTv HR20-700~2 DIY Sub Risers & 2 DIY Mini-Front Speaker Risers


----------

